# Looking for DnD group CT/ RI/ southern MA



## vitae (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking for dnd group in CT area.
Two 30+ players looking for mature dnd group to play with. Fridays or saturdays work best. Lots of  experience between the two of us. 
Thank you hopefully the CT gaming group isnt as dead as it seems to be!

I should state as well that we would be willing to travel to RI or southern MA


----------



## Smaug (Oct 3, 2006)

vitae said:
			
		

> Thank you hopefully the CT gaming group isnt as dead as it seems to be!




I can relate, my current CT group had a lot of trouble finding someone else when we lost a player who went to college. Now I have a small group here and a small group in NY.


----------



## Ghendar (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm in CT. I have possibly four people (including myself) looking for a Friday game. For my group, having a place to play is our current problem. email me at ghendar@gmail.com


----------



## Ghendar (Oct 4, 2006)

replied to your email.


----------



## vitae (Oct 10, 2006)

Up so we dont get lost in the shuffle


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm in the New Haven area and looking to play a game. Anyone have any openings near New Haven? I'm 25, female, and have been playing for about 6 years. I'd prefer 3.5 (Greyhawk, Eberron, FR, homebrew), but I also would be interested in oWoD (Vampire), GURPS, or T20. Heck, I'll play anything. Fridays or Saturdays are best, but I'm flexible.


----------

